# One Off 430hp Evo 9 in a stunning colour. .



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Another recent visitor to me was this simply stunning EVO 9.

Currently running around the 430hp mark, with more to come. The colour is Mitsubishi electric blue.

As soon as it came in on saturday, the wheels and arches were washed first as always. These were followed by the shuts, badges grilles etc. Car was then snowfoamed:










Then washed with the 2 bucket method and a swissvax washpudel. It was then dried, and brought inside for claying. After that the paint depths were all checked, and found to be great - the owner had had some paintwork done and asked for the bodyshop to put extra laquer on :thumb:

A quick inspection of the general condition was fairly good - the owner looks after this one well and has a D/A, the resprayed harder paint panels still had plenty of marks to get out though!




























On with the polishing. After testing, the repainted areas were correcting with varying hits of megs 105 on a 3m yellow pad (this combo also leaving the paint LSP ready!). The other areas were corrected with megs 205.

Some shots under the brinkmann showing the correction acheived:























































The lovely carbon sill strips didn't escape - a quick 50/50:










Despite sundays being my only day off, I came in and did a half day to do as much as possible on this one. Managed to get the correction stage finished early monday morning and I couldn't resist some reflection shots inside:



















The car was then rolled back out to rinse all the dust off and out of the nooks n crannies:










After drying, the paint was then prepared for wax by Cleaner fluid, then a layer of Swissvax Best of Show was added and left to cure. At this point, the windows, wheels, tyres, exhaust , engine bay etc were all dressed and polished.

Best of Show was then polished off to leave this:










Then rolled out ready for the customer to collect, the sun made an appearance for the final finished shots, before those though - the reason I spent a while with the metal polish under the bonnet!



















Finally, the outside finished shots:




































































































Another enjoyable one for me, many thinaks to Nick for letting me post up some pics of his P&J.

Questions or comments welcome!

James.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

awesome job on one of the tidiest evo's i have ever seen! Congratz to making it even more perfect. that colour really does look nice  
only thing i would do to it, is change the side window air deflectors...bit of a caravan look to me


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!! stunning work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Great job there  really brought out the depth in the paint


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

What a stunning looking car.:thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd love to own one of those. Shame the boss won't let me!
Great work fella - fantastic colour!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job :thumb:

Loving the colour of that evo aswell !!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks awesome, lovely colour too


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that looks stunning. Top work.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

No thank you James for turning my pride and joy into a jaw dropping stunner:thumb:shame I got caught in the bad weather to my photoshoot. When I saw it I was absolutely gobsmacked can't thank you enough for the job you have done. I will be returning in the future to use your service to go to shows etc.

And the comment about the wind deflectors lol it stops the water dripping in when the window is slightly open as the wind blows the water back up the window without them:thumb:

NICK


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW what a colour,nice job.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks the dogs danglies mate :thumb:

Awesome car and some very nice mods as well .


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice one James!!:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome colour and great job.


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

:argie:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Another MLR member converted 

Great job on a stunning car!

Gary


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Beast.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

That is one absolutly stunning Evo even more so after the detail, what a top job i want it


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great job on a stunning machine!

Love the deep glossy colour! Defo the nicest Evo I've seen. Kind of understated colour but you can see it's been well cared for and had a fair few quid spent on it.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Superb job. Adore the engine in there looks stunning. Nice car, nice job.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Top job on a stunning coloured evo.:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice job. The best colour too:thumb:

I recognise that car from the MLR.

Chris.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I own a Scooby but that is almost tempting me to go to the dark side.:devil:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> Nice job. The best colour too:thumb:
> 
> I recognise that car from the MLR.
> yep 2nd year of membership:wave:
> Chris.





hotwaxxx said:


> I own a Scooby but that is almost tempting me to go to the dark side.:devil:


don't be tempted just do it you will never look at a scoob the same way again


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Agreed. I had an MY02 and MY03 STI and wouldn't go back. EVO all the way:thumb:

Just been on the MLR and recognize the user name now.

Chris.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> Agreed. I had an MY02 and MY03 STI and wouldn't go back. EVO all the way:thumb:
> 
> Just been on the MLR and recognize the user name now.
> 
> Chris.


yeah yours too Chris:wave:


----------



## a4ndy (Aug 18, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

drool drool!!! very very nice work and an awesome car!!!


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Nice work , AMS Tunning hmm nice evo too.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

in a word stunning


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great gloss in the paint afterwards James, and I love your logo on the bonnet over the shop!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

What a job, well done James :thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Bloody beautiful car Nick! And great work there James!


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

Amazing, love it love it love it! The shine, the colour, the depth...


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Such a nice colour!

Engine bay looks superb!

Great Job :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done, car looks lovely!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job, lovely colour.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Bootiful, thats a lovely colour and realy brought out by your work, well done.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice turnaround


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job, lovely car. Should get proper OEM deflectors though.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

stunning mate great work.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job on a stunning car!:thumb: :argie:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## llowen27 (Nov 1, 2009)

Top job Awesome colour


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking lovely there James.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

cracking work :thumb: that evo looks the daddy


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great job on a great car


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Fantastic job there mate on a simply stunning car

That engine bay:doublesho shiney!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Love this evo


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful Example and Work !!!


----------



## ubizzle (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow. What a stunning car; the colour of the paint is absolutely gorgeous and he's done a very nice job with the wheels and the carbon mods.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

About time you had it done Nick, your gonna be even worse for cleaning now lol.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

just one word...wow


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Scud said:


> About time you had it done Nick, your gonna be even worse for cleaning now lol.


I know Mart and it,s all your fault


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

What a stunning colour indeed


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic results


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

You're right, that colour is stunning. Excellent work too.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Stunning colour! very much like Honda's blue that I can't remember the name of at this moment in time. Not a fan of the exhaust though!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome! Would love an EVO in that colour!


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

What a lovely colour, nice work!


----------



## chris76 (Mar 19, 2010)

thats what i drive :driver: :thumb:
will post some pics soon


----------



## chris king (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks fantastic, great colour. My favorite Evo shape behind the 6.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats was a nice evo... now its a VERY nice evo


----------



## CH!P (Apr 29, 2010)

That is one very very very nice Evo!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

quite simply stunning.

im a scooby man but this is just heaven


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic work James 

and definately one of the best colours i have seen on an Evo


----------



## evoaps (Jan 26, 2011)

love this car


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice to see this bumped again! 

I've just had the car in again as it happens for a Pre-Japfest detail where you may have seen it on the Spec R stand... It will also be at Rally Day..


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats a very stunning looking car, engine bay is a credit but shares in metal polish company is worth having me thinks.........

You right about the colour:thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job on an awsome car. :argie:


----------

